# Small game/stump shooting arrows(warning picture heavy)



## AnAvidArcher (Aug 20, 2013)

Not sure if any of ya'll have ever tried this before, but I made some stumpshooting carbons reinforced with aluminum.

Turns out an Easton Stalker 2219 aluminum arrow is the perfect diameter to fit over a GoldTip 3555 Blem shaft.





I cut a three inch section using a basic pipe cutter like this 


The aluminum is already a pretty snug fit to the carbon arrow, but I added a drop of glue before sliding it down to keep it in place.

A three inch section weighs about 39 grains, so they bump up FOC nicely as well as reinforce the end of the shaft.






With a 100 grain brass insert, 125 grain field point and a 3555 shaft cut to 28", as well as the 3 inch piece of aluminum arrow, the total arrow weight is around 540 grains. 

The arrows I normally shoot weigh in at 400 grains and fly about 175 fps. These 540 grain arrows are flying 155 fps, so the kinetic energy(even though it doesn't matter too much for stumps and squirrels) is just about equal for these arrows. Even better, the heavier arrow flies much quieter out of my bow.


Here's a pic of a grouping from 18 yards with these new arrows.




I ended up having one of them fall out of the target, standing perpendicular to the arrows in the target. Making a dumb decision, I decided to keep shooting anyways. Of course, as usually happens, my next shot headed straight for my arrow sticking sideways out of the target. Now normally this would result in a broken arrow, but these aluminum reinforcements worked pretty well.



This arrow is still shooting just fine.





I've also come up with some cheap small game heads for these.

Using some screws from Homedepot  
($1.18 for a 4 pack) 

And some wingnuts from HomeDepot 

(also $1.18 for a 6 pack)

You can make some dirt cheap stump shooting/small game heads. 

Here's how I put mine together 




As you can see, they weigh 130 grains, which is no noticeable difference from the 125 grain field points I normally shoot. I haven't gotten a chance to use them on any squirrels yet, but they're absolutely devastating to water bottles, apples and pinecones.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 20, 2013)

Have you tried them in the woods to see if they bury up underneath the leaves on the forest floor.  The are shaped a lot like a judo point so I bet they won't.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 20, 2013)

cool tip.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Aug 20, 2013)

I did a little stump shooting with them on Keg Creek WMA, and they worked exactly like a judo or a G5 small game head.

 I might try beveling some of the wingnuts with a Dremel tool or a file to give them a sort of bleeder blade shape for squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 21, 2013)

That's pretty cool Seth. Very resourceful.


----------



## PassingThrough (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah man I like that. Great idea!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 21, 2013)

Good stuff Seth!!!  I really like the wing nuts head you came up with. Great job explaining the processes.


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 22, 2013)

That is just too cool!!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 22, 2013)

Good stuff.


----------



## trial&error (Aug 23, 2013)

Curious why didn't you put the other wingnut facing forward too?  Looks like you may have exposed threads either way.  may not make a perfect x without a washer or 2 or some thread locker.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm really not sure, I just liked the look of the second wingnut facing backwards. You're right about the exposed threads, but the screws are long enough that they get threaded just as much as a regular field tip, so I'm not too worried about them. But like you said, I'll probably end putting a lock washer behind it to keep it tight and whatever shape I want.


----------

